# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Onderzoek naar kwaliteit psychische zorg, het verschil tussen Nederland en Belgie

## saskia232

Ik ben voornamelijk opzoek naar informatie over psychische zorg in Belgie. Dit betreft onder andere gebruikte theorieen en methodes; de financiering; wettelijk regelgevend kader; de situatie van de clientgroep en hoe de media en of politiek over deze groep denkt. 
Alle informatie is van harte welkom, dus beschik je over deze kennis? Dan stel ik het zeer op prijs als je deze informatie wil delen.
Alvast bedankt!

----------


## Leontien

Heb je ook een vragenlijst of enquête waar leden op kunnen antwoorden?

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

